# Demon shine rapid dirt shifter



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

£4 in asda. Pretty impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

put it in a snow foam lance even better


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

This from halfrauds looks like it's the same thing, same colour just different name: CarPlan Trade Super TFR 5L under the "trade size". Works out £2.70 per litre.
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/detailing-products/carplan-trade-super-tfr-5l


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

What type of product is this dirt shifter?is it classed as a pre wash?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

> DEMON MACHINE RAPID DIRT SHIFTER 1L PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
> 
> Simply spray Demon Machine Rapid Dirt Shifter over your vehicle before washing to dissolve grease, road grime, bird lime & tree sap. Can be used on vehicle paintwork, glass plastic and chrome.





> CARPLAN TRADE SUPER TFR 5L
> 
> The CarPlan Trade Super TFR 5L is a super strength car valeting product that removes stubborn dirt, baked on dust, grease and oil. For use on the bodywork of all vehicles and chassis. Suitable for use via an application sprayer or jet washer.
> 
> ...


From halfrauds website


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep pre wash, I was reasonably impressed with it too when I picked some up in a previous Asda event.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks mate.

I currently use vp citrus pre wash.i wonder how this compares?
Is this wax safe?
Do you have or can dilute with water?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

It's pretty good stuff. I wouldn't use it on a protected paint surface though... I've used it to clean out backs of manky vans, door shuts etc.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

We will see when it rains if the g3 wax has lived


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

mr.t said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I currently use vp citrus pre wash.i wonder how this compares?
> Is this wax safe?
> Do you have or can dilute with water?


Think the 5l is a concentrate but not 100% sure










Also there was a quick review on DW
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=304264


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

RDS is similar in performance to VP Citrus and is wax safe.

You can dilute RDS 1:1 with water and it still works nearly as well.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet . Car was really dirty so I went a bit mad with it


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

it's decent stuff to be fair but as said above it's not the friendliest product for your LSP but at 1:1 it will be a lot better provided it does clean well once diluted


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

danwel said:


> it's decent stuff to be fair but as said above it's not the friendliest product for your LSP but at 1:1 it will be a lot better provided it does clean well once diluted


As above,its good stuff,IME it's lsp friendly too. I've got a bottle in my boot for quick flysquash/birdpoo removal at the jetwash, but at £4 a litre,even if you're diluting it 1:1 - you're better off buying VP Citrus (£8-9 a litre, or £20 odds for 5 litres) and diluting it 8:1 for the same results.

Mike


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

So @ 1:1 would be good to strip all signs of wax/sealant?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> So @ 1:1 would be good to strip all signs of wax/sealant?


I use it neat and it has'nt stripped my wax.

Mike


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Regular use I found it to diminish water behaviour quite quickly although protection was still present

1:1 I didn't think it was overly impressive on a grimey car where a pre wash was required 

Tempted by the carplan 5l version as it is definitely similar


----------

